# Preserving Old shotgun or .22 shell boxes??



## fishnnut (Jul 15, 2006)

Anybody out there have any experience preserving old paper shotgun or .22 rifle shell boxes?? I would like to either know where to get the cellaphane wrapping clear stuff that I have seen on boxes but maybe better yet I would like to know what a guy would need to shrinkwrap these boxes. Anybody have any ideas here? I have a few I would like to preserve and would like any info from somebody that knows.... Thanks in advance.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I would think if you used the manufacturer's folds and layed them flat you could use a foodsaver vacuum sealer to preserve them?


----------



## William lammers (May 6, 2009)

I'm thinking, you may find some very interesting, and free data, on-line, from professional document protection, such as acid free paper to place them into, an/or their technique of keeping moisture and oils from handling them, from accelerating deterioration...Just a thought that may help...Good luck and good hunting


----------

